# essere il cocco di...



## rachele

essere il cocco di...
En el cole los alumnos utilizan a menudo esta expresión para hablar de un compañero que para ellos la maestra trata mejor que los demás "E' il cocco della maestra". Cómo lo decís esto en español? El favorito? El preferido?Gracias


----------



## lolosvq

"El mimado"


----------



## rachele

lolosvq said:


> "El mimado"


 El mimado de la maestra? De la profe? O sea se utiliza de esta forma?


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que lo mejor es "El niño bonito de la maestra"
Mimado es viziato, algo muy distinto.


----------



## honeyheart

También se puede decir "Es el consentido de la maestra".


----------



## gatogab

Es el *regalón* de la maestra.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao gg,


gatogab said:


> Es el *regalón* de la maestra.


Sempre meglio aggiungere la definizione qui nella discussione.
*regalón = * adj. coloq. Que se cría o se trata con mucho regalo.


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao gg,
> 
> Sempre meglio aggiungere la definizione qui nella discussione.
> *regalón = *adj. coloq. Que se cría o se trata con mucho regalo.


Lo olvido siempre.


----------



## Neuromante

Eso de regalón es la primera vez que lo leo/oigo y die que es coloquial, así que supongo que es: O muy localista o de la época del señor que lo escribió en el diccionario o directamente una de esas palabras que la academia ha leído en un par de libros y dan por válida.


Pd: Oscar, que te estoy mirando. Ahora no me digas que se usa en Argentina, que te conozco


----------



## Zio Gilito

Yo diría "El niño mimado de la profe" o "El alumno favorito de la seño", ya que los niños suelen usar más esta foma contraída de la palabra profesora, pese a contradecir lo que dicho por Neuromante...


----------



## lolosvq

"El niño mimado de la seño" // "El niño mimado de la profe"

Asi tal cual es como lo dirian los niños -del sur de España- en el colegio (seño, de señorita = maestra). Lo de "seño" lo dicen todos los niños con edades entre 4-10 años. "profe" 10 - 16 años. Mas de 16 "profesora" o directamente el nombre propio del profesor

Estoy rayando un poco , verdad?

"El consentido de la profesora" --> Tambien vale. Aunque el niño que diga consentido no es probablemente de un barrio como el mio, jajajaja


----------



## lolosvq

"Mimado" = "viziato". Es cierto y precisamente que el origen de la palabra sea Mimo, mimar, dota a la expresión de un poder teatral, caricaturesco, ridiculo enorme. Normalmete los mimos son algo familiar...solo tu madre te mima   (recordais la frase: "Mi mamá me mima"). El hecho de decirle a tu compañero que le profesora le mima, simplemente porque le presta mas atencion o está más sobre él,  es bastante humillante y gracioso a la vez.

Me encanta

Definitivamente : "El niño mimado de la seño" (o "profe" segun la edad de los alumnos)

un saludo


----------



## 0scar

El chupamedias y alcahuete de la maestra. 

Regalón la conozco, no es muy común pero de vez en cuando se oye. Se usa con niños muy pequeños.


----------



## gatogab

No siempre los _'chupamedias'_ de las maestras son sus _'regalones' _o _'consentidos'._


----------



## rachele

0scar said:


> El chupamedias y alcahuete de la maestra.


Pero chupamedias no significa "lecchino"? uno que trata exageradamente bien a la maestra?


----------



## gatogab

Pero chupamedias ¿no significa "lecchino", uno que trata exageradamente bien a la maestra para capturar su atención y usando, a veces, malignidad y astucia?


----------



## 0scar

Sí, un chupamedias es un lecchino, adulatore, leccapiedi. Es la otra cara de la moneda del candidato a cocco.


----------

